# rats help



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

my rats were ok a week ago then i went on hoiladay my mum said she would look after them and when i came back one is lying down and breathing hard help :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Do they have food, water, and is it cool enough for them?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

yes every thing is fine i have had rats since i was 8 so i know a lot but never seen anything like this


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

please help me tell me what to do she is dying


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

no one tried to help and now she is dead :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::whip::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> no one tried to help and now she is dead :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::whip::whip::whip::whip:



Surely if you were that worried you should of taken it to the vet :bash:. Sorry it died but first port of call if it were me would of been the vet, the vets have to do many years of training, people on here don't have that training so can only offer advice which may or may not be good.


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i would have but i live 2 hours away from vet


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

meg-rocks said:


> no one tried to help and now she is dead :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::whip::whip::whip::whip:


So in twenty minutes - which is far too short a time for you to have gotten to a vet if you're miles and miles away from one - from your first post about her being ill, she's died. 

There's nothing we could have done for her seeing as most of us are in the United Kingdom and couldn't have gotten her to a vet for you, and probably nothing the vet could have done for her either. 

Did your mum make sure they always had food and water while you were gone? How old was she? It could have been old age. It could have been mycoplasma. It could have been overheating. It could have been a lot of things, but without someone with veterinary knowledge seeing her there's no way to tell.

What did you expect a bunch of people on a forum who can't see your pet rat to be able to do that you couldn't? And were these rats in the same room as the snake you found? It's possible that the snake frightened them quite badly.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

what bedding did u use?

rats who are kept on sawdust or shavings have issues with respiratory infections which is due to the dust and then they have trouble breathing.

also rats kept in poor ventilated cages like tanks often have trouble which is why tanks are not suitable for rats to live in.


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

every one keeps moaning at me no matter what i put in fourms so im sick of it i came on here for answers and helping ppl


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> every one keeps moaning at me no matter what i put in fourms so im sick of it i came on here for answers and helping ppl


Are you stupid?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i use a shredding machine for paper and they live in a cage


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Freakinfreak said:


> Are you stupid?


WHAT DID U JUST SAY!:bash::whip::whip::whip::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

my rats were 2 years


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> WHAT DID U JUST SAY!:bash::whip::whip::whip::bash::bash::bash:


I asked if you're stupid.


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

Freakinfreak said:


> I asked if you're stupid.[/QUOTE
> no im not stupid


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> Freakinfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I asked if you're stupid.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

meg-rocks said:


> every one keeps moaning at me no matter what i put in fourms so im sick of it i came on here for answers and helping ppl


Kiddo, if your rat was twenty minutes from dying, there's nothing anyone could have done about it. Even the best advice in the world - if you didn't take it straight away - couldn't have saved it. Two years old isn't hugely old for a rat, but for a pet-store rat, that's a pretty good age and might have been completely natural that she died.

We're asking questions to find out what might have happened, and the questions we were asking were to determine what MIGHT have been the problem. We're not moaning at you, we're just seeing if the problem you've had is for any reason *we* know about, since we're not standing in the room next to you to see what's wrong.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

why do people think that people on a forum can heal their pets? theres a recent spate of threads like this and its worrying...is it stupidity, tightness or sheer lazyness

in future OP CALL a qualified vet if you are concerned about your animal, not a bunch of randoms on a forum. and get a closer vet if possible, 2 hours away is pretty poor if you have an emergency


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> no one tried to help and now she is dead :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::whip::whip::whip::whip:


 i'm sorry about your rat, but it is not our responsibility to help your animals so don't get angry at any of us, we're not waiting around for new posts if we see one we might check if not then it may be a shame like now. 

i don't actualy beleive this story anyway i thinmk you're trolling but if not grow up, you could have called a vets if you needed to


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the death of your rat.
Sounds like there wasn't much anyone could do, but even a call to a vet could of been more helpful than posting about it on a forum and then moaning about the fact we said nothing and your rat dying. 
I'm sorry but it's not our fault.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Even if the vet is 2 hours away (which sounds a bit far fetched to me even if you live in the middle of nowhere there is usually a vet nearby) you can still call them for advice, they often offer help & advice over the phone :2thumb:.


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

is there not a bridge you should be hiding under?

get real, if your beloved pet is in respiritory arrest you dont log on to RFUK and type a thread and wait with bated breathe for a reply.

what did you expect? a trained vetinarian to be miraculously on line to assist you in your time of need? 

you are a * :censor:.* 

*add your own obsenity


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> my rats were 2 years


its obvious. it probably died of old age!


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

beckyl92 said:


> its obvious. it probably died of old age!


 its even more obvious it didn't exist in one day she has got back from holiday, made an rfuk account, asked about what snake she should buy, how to put photos up, found a stray snake in her house, got a royal python, had a rat die, made a thread about a dead goldfish and said it was a joke and tried to breed her bunny wabbits. troll through and through


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

she's had a busy day....


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a mammoth that's all skin and bones hasn't eaten for years I live an eon away from the nearest vets what should I do ??? .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................bury or stuff ???
Oh please you have a pet that's in distress and ask on a public forum what you should do ???? I think the earlier question needs repeating...ARE YOU STUPID???
If your head fell off would you go on the internet to ask what to do,or would you get some one to drive you the 2 hours to the hospital.
Personally I hope you would go on the internet to a public forum and ask what to do,as I for one would be only to happy to tell you !!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ahem...*

:lol2::lol2::lol2:......Some rather large trolling or such like going on here. OP has been busy, eh?: victory:

Dave


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> its even more obvious it didn't exist in one day she has got back from holiday, made an rfuk account, asked about what snake she should buy, how to put photos up, found a stray snake in her house, got a royal python, had a rat die, made a thread about a dead goldfish and said it was a joke and tried to breed her bunny wabbits. troll through and through



I missed most of the other posts, mind i don't spend all day on here as i have a life :2thumb:.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

corny girl said:


> I missed most of the other posts, mind i don't spend all day on here as i have a life :2thumb:.


 neither did i i had work yesterday i checked her past posts : victory:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*A life.....*



corny girl said:


> I missed most of the other posts, mind i don't spend all day on here as i have a life :2thumb:.


 
...wish I had one of those!

Dave.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've just stumbled across this thread and find it quite funny. Not that someone claims their pet has just died. But how much different random S**t can happen to one person in a day. I'm now off to check no snakes have sneaked into my house, cos I'm sick of it happening all the time, it really annoys the OH.


----------

